# Best bank in Dubai?



## bigboss10 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi, 

Moved to the UAE recently. Looking to open a bank account in the next few days and looking for recommendations?

My company recommended DIB but wanted to see the opinions out there before settling on one. 

My requirements: 
- Current account
- Good online banking to pay all sorts of bills (DEWA, etisalat, etc..) 
- Easy international transfers if needs to be done
- Possibility of getting a car loan down the line 

Please let me know if you guys think I should be taking other things into consideration as well. 

Thanks.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The problem with such a broad question as 'best' is that its entirely subjective.

No-one knows whether you can afford a car and whether the bank will give you a loan, and can you imagine a bank which doesnt do a current account, doesnt do online banking and doesnt do online money transfers?

Its an unanswerable question because every bank anyone mentions, will result in someone else saying they had a terrible time because one person experience apparently defines the entire banks history and future.

Just go with what your employer banks with. It might give you leverage in the future if you need it.

You should also try reading the multiple threads on here with the exact same question.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ENBD, FAB, ADCB are some of the largest local banks. Cannot really go wrong with any of these. DIB is large too (i htink 2nd or 3rd largest by assets in Dubai), but I am not sure if all their cards etc will be as attractive in terms of offers/points for non shariah compliant consumption. 

Banks which have a tie up with your employer will also have good offers. Otherwise it is all the same.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

The only thing DIB is good at is its lowest auto loan interest rate. They dominate nearly 70% of the auto loan market. Otherwise I wouldn't recommend it.

ADCB offers all what you have listed above and their interest rate is "almost" as low as DIB. So I would recommend you ADCB.


----------



## stevesmithone (Jun 1, 2017)

Just opened my account with ENDB today and the guy who is looking after me was very helpful. Happy to pass on his details. He was recommended to me by friends here.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

bigboss10 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Moved to the UAE recently. Looking to open a bank account in the next few days and looking for recommendations?
> 
> ...


Apart from the good advice above is to check with your current bank in your home country and see if they have any relationship with UAE banks.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

ThunderCat said:


> The only thing DIB is good at is its lowest auto loan interest rate. They dominate nearly 70% of the auto loan market. Otherwise I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> ADCB offers all what you have listed above and their interest rate is "almost" as low as DIB. So I would recommend you ADCB.


Fully agreed. ADCB is a very good bank based on my experience with ENBD and FAB (NBAD).


----------

